# Where are the WhatsApp files on Android 11?



## KaMyKaSii (Mar 23, 2021)

I can no longer find the media files that used to be in /storage/emulated/0/WhatsApp until Android 10. I've searched the following locations with no luck:

/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.whatsapp
/storage/0BD9-A981/Android/data/com.whatsapp
/data/data/com.whatsapp
/data/user/0/com.whatsapp
/data/user_de/0/com.whatsapp

Any help is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## VD171 (Mar 23, 2021)

KaMyKaSii said:


> I can no longer find the media files that used to be in /storage/emulated/0/WhatsApp until Android 10. I've searched the following locations with no luck:
> 
> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> /storage/0BD9-A981/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to locate the folder using the command:

```
ls /data/data/com.whatsapp*
```


----------



## KaMyKaSii (Mar 23, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Try to locate the folder using the command:
> 
> ```
> ls /data/data/com.whatsapp*
> ```

Click to collapse



I just found the folder. But thanks anyway. Here's the location for those who also need it:

/storage/emulated/0/Android/media/com.whatsapp/WhatsApp


----------



## sujju (May 30, 2021)

Hi.. In Android 10, Whatsapp folder used to be in root folder (emulated/0), but in Android 11, it has moved to Android/media folder. The big problem it has is - everytime you wipe data to install a ROM, Whatsapp along with media needs to be backed up. Does someone know a workaround here so that WhatsApp has its folder in the root directory? Thanks.


----------



## Noidremained (Jun 3, 2021)

I wouldn't call /sdcard (/storage/emulated/0) the root directory, but ok. Whether the whatsapp folder is placed directly in /sdcard or in /sdcard/Android/media doesn't make a difference as to whether you have to back it up, as it will be on the userdata partition in both cases.


----------



## maleforwork (Jun 11, 2021)

how about my case, im using samsung android 11, and i clone whatsapp with the built-in app = dualapp, but the problem is i can't received a media file from other people like document, images, videos, etc. and cannot sending any files too from my device, i've checked the dualapp\android\media and there is no com.whatsapp folder inside. anyone can help me with this case?

thanks before.


----------



## rxbracho (Jun 17, 2021)

maleforwork said:


> how about my case, im using samsung android 11, and i clone whatsapp with the built-in app = dualapp, but the problem is i can't received a media file from other people like document, images, videos, etc. and cannot sending any files too from my device, i've checked the dualapp\android\media and there is no com.whatsapp folder inside. anyone can help me with this case?
> 
> thanks before.

Click to collapse



I am in the same boat. I can no longer find the dual WhatsApp files, and that version is like a redhead stepchild, cannot add stickers, doesn't recognize file types, etc. All since Android 11 moved the dual app files "somewhere".


----------



## Ky7ns (Jun 18, 2021)

maleforwork said:


> how about my case, im using samsung android 11, and i clone whatsapp with the built-in app = dualapp, but the problem is i can't received a media file from other people like document, images, videos, etc. and cannot sending any files too from my device, i've checked the dualapp\android\media and there is no com.whatsapp folder inside. anyone can help me with this case?
> 
> thanks before.

Click to collapse



Same here, it happened this morning. I am having my exams and because of this I can't access my pdf notes anymore. All of this is so frustrating :/


----------



## Chrypsisilon (Jun 18, 2021)

Someone also got trouble with loading the "WhatsApp Images" Folder over a File Explorer?

When i wanna access it from several Apps like File Explorer or Backup Apps, it will load like endless, some minutes at least.
Have mor than 10 000 Pictures in it but before it loaded always immediately.


If i am in TWRP i can access the Folder but don't scroll down with the bar, just around 1/3 of the Page. Only if i scroll over the Display every File it will show me someting, otherwise it shows just Empty over some Files, like there would be a File Limitation?


----------



## DKmailin (Jun 22, 2021)

Chrypsisilon said:


> Someone also got trouble with loading the "WhatsApp Images" Folder over a File Explorer?
> 
> When i wanna access it from several Apps like File Explorer or Backup Apps, it will load like endless, some minutes at least.
> Have mor than 10 000 Pictures in it but before it loaded always immediately.
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly the same here. Switched to Samsung android 11 3 weeks ago and since a few days Whatapp app backup (80mb) took an hour instead of less than 2 minutes. Quickly found out that WA folder had been moved and that it now takes 10-60 seconds to open WA images folder (9400 pics) instead of < 1sec at previous location. Yesterday I reinstalled WA and everything was placed back in the original folder (0/WhatsApp) and everything was fast again. But tonight (00:00) everything has been moved to Android/media/com.whatsapp and the backup of whatapp is already running for 50 minutes now. The status for a very long time is: "Prepairing google drive backup".

This is very frustrating and I don't understand how they can ruin this for so many people (see google store reviews).

I don't understand why one location is so much slower than another directory.  Is exactly the same storage. Does it have to do with indexes? Who is going to offer a solution for this, Samsung or Whatsapp?


----------



## Chrypsisilon (Jun 22, 2021)

Google or WhatsApp have had to get a solution, but if the wan't?
Because i am using OnePlus, so we know that it shouldn't be a Mobile Phone Manufacturer issue.

Crazy that even the built in Backup won't work because i just use other ways like "FolderSync" or "Synology DS Cloud" Backup.
Even Built in File Explorer or such as "X-Plore" and whatever, won't load the Folder until there are gone some Minutes.

Can also just guess why, but Indexing should be done if it is.
Did also some other trys with a Folder which has just 5130 Pictures (copy of some Pictures).

Used "X-plore" to easy Move the Folder around.
- Move Picture Folder in "Android" Folder will work well but every of the 3 subfolder "data", "media", "obb" will get in trouble.
- Move Picture Folder into "data", it will take a longer Time, also "obb" Folder which is a kind faster.
- Move Picture into "media", it will moved immeaditly like usual at the Phone.

Access Picture Folder just under "Android" Folder it will work fine, but if you wanna Access this Folder under "data", "media" or "obb" you have to wait and enjoy the running circle symbol.


So is the question, what is different with all the subfolder under "Android", like they would have a Speed limit or additional encryption?


----------



## hyet3 (Jul 8, 2021)

First you need to do a whole backup of your chat so that you can migrate the chat information from respectable whatsapp to Fouad Whatsapp.


----------



## GoogleGangs (Jul 17, 2021)

I am also facing this problem yesterday when I upgrade my smartphone from android 10 to android 11. But after some research, I found the solution. Here are the complete details:

Whatsapp folder in android 11


----------



## nemesis666999 (Aug 13, 2021)

For images
Android\media\com.whatsapp\WhatsApp\Media\WhatsApp Images


----------



## aaronlee0712 (Aug 16, 2021)

Guys, I'm using Samsung phone too and my WhatsApp media files is in a mess too since the location change a couple of months ago. Now I have media stores in these 2 folders, just like you guys:

1) Whatsapp/Media
2) Android/media/com.whatsapp/Whatsapp/Media (new location)

Now my issue is, I have photos back from year 2016. I can view it in Whatsapp chat (some of them can't locate anymore) but i can't find it in both the directories mentioned above. When I select 'view in gallery', and then i use MiXplorer to check the image location, it says: (refer to attached screenshots)

Path: content://com.whatsapp.provider.media/item (which i guess it is in obb folder)

How is this even possible? The image is not lost but it is not accessible by me anymore and I cant back it up. Due to this mess, I really want to tidy up my media files and move them into single location, presumably the new location but the missing files stop me from doing it. It's bugging me for a few months now


----------



## Ahmadsajjad253 (Aug 19, 2021)

maleforwork said:


> how about my case, im using samsung android 11, and i clone whatsapp with the built-in app = dualapp, but the problem is i can't received a media file from other people like document, images, videos, etc. and cannot sending any files too from my device, i've checked the dualapp\android\media and there is no com.whatsapp folder inside. anyone can help me with this case?
> 
> thanks before.

Click to collapse



I had installed beta APK and it has some bugs. Today I've decided tou reinstall the sable APK when i uninstalled the beta App the whole folder form android/media also deletd and I've lost everything thing. I had backed up to google drive a few days ago now i could not found the backup. The backup i got is of Dec 2020.


----------



## _Vovka_ (Aug 30, 2021)

Guys, try this path: <SD-CARD>/Android/media/com.whatsapp/WhatsApp  
I found all my whatsapp media there since android 11 upgrade (Samsung M31)


----------



## VD171 (Aug 30, 2021)

All my files keep on */sdcard/WhatsApp/Media* even on Android 11.


----------



## Chrypsisilon (Aug 31, 2021)

Some solution here about the Access Time from the Images Folder?

When i Access (does not matter which File Explorer or Backup Tool) then i have to wait over 10 Minutes and most of them still won't show any pictures. Of Coursee i have over 10'000 Files in it but at the old Location it took me just a few seconds.


----------



## VD171 (Aug 31, 2021)

Chrypsisilon said:


> Some solution here about the Access Time from the Images Folder?
> 
> When i Access (does not matter which File Explorer or Backup Tool) then i have to wait over 10 Minutes and most of them still won't show any pictures. Of Coursee i have over 10'000 Files in it but at the old Location it took me just a few seconds.

Click to collapse



Any OS has problems to deal with folders that contains millions of files.
Certainly, you need to clean the folder.


----------



## KaMyKaSii (Mar 23, 2021)

I can no longer find the media files that used to be in /storage/emulated/0/WhatsApp until Android 10. I've searched the following locations with no luck:

/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.whatsapp
/storage/0BD9-A981/Android/data/com.whatsapp
/data/data/com.whatsapp
/data/user/0/com.whatsapp
/data/user_de/0/com.whatsapp

Any help is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## VD171 (Sep 23, 2021)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_
What are you talking about?
The crypted files from whatsapp app are for backuping/restoring only.
Android apps are based on java.
You can NOT hide the source files of any application, you can just obfuscate it.


----------



## @Best Tennis Sunglasses 2 (Sep 24, 2021)

i don't think so there is any diffrence


----------



## Vinitthacker (Oct 11, 2021)

I updated my oneplus 6t to android 11 after that i cant download or send any images or view any status.
Can anyone help


----------



## Chrypsisilon (Oct 13, 2021)

Just wait a time if it got moved by itself.
Clean Cache and Reboot Phone.
Check where the Folders are, if at new location or at old oder at both some Files.


----------



## mikael_bad (Nov 7, 2021)

KaMyKaSii said:


> I can no longer find the media files that used to be in /storage/emulated/0/WhatsApp until Android 10. I've searched the following locations with no luck:
> 
> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> /storage/0BD9-A981/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse



Using Android Phone you need acess registy info, so active Dev Mode first,
In the Developer settings window, check USB-Debugging. Set it to Enable


----------



## BagusPambudi (Nov 9, 2021)

KaMyKaSii said:


> I can no longer find the media files that used to be in /storage/emulated/0/WhatsApp until Android 10. I've searched the following locations with no luck:
> 
> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> /storage/0BD9-A981/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse



I also experienced that. Does anyone here have a solution?


----------



## sigzegv (Nov 12, 2021)

Vinitthacker said:


> I updated my oneplus 6t to android 11 after that i cant download or send any images or view any status.
> Can anyone help

Click to collapse



I had the exact same issue.. I resolved it by deleting both /WhatsApp (the old one at the storage root) and the one at /Android/media/com.whatsapp (I've killed whatsapp before deleting thoses folder). After that I restarted whatsapp (also without rebooting the phone), and I was able to download media again.


----------



## mgw2015 (Dec 5, 2021)

For what it's worth... I recently moved to A11. My recovery is TWRP which allows "root" access to files and folders. Here is what works without any additional software/app:

(1) backup WA to safe location (just in case; actually not needed)
(2) install LOS 18 (and Gapps if needed)
(3) verify things are working
(4) go to WA page and download latest WA.apk
(5) install .apk *BUT DO NOT START* app
(6) delete WA cache and data either w/ settings or long touch of WA icon (don't forget to select delete... in the pop-up menu)
(7) reboot to recovery
(8) using TWRP file manager copy old settings: settings are in folder `/sdcard/WhatsApp`  - copy entire WhatsApp folder to `/storage/emulated/0/Android/media/com.whatsapp`
(9) reboot system
(10) start WA and follow the directions (no need to kill networks)


----------



## drasterlx (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello

I installed whatsapp 2.11.431 in phone with android 8.1(lg g4) made a backup with helium and adb ... after that reinstalled latest version.. everything ok... continue working and usual.
To clone whatsapp without verification... moved the backup to a phone with android 4.0.4... installed whatsapp 2.11.431 with helium restore the backup... reinstaled latest whatsapp and works really good... both phone with same whatsapp..
Yesterday made same steps in a phone with android 10(samsung a6)... but then of install latest whatsapp .. it requested phone verification.... but the other 2 phones continue working ok..

Made similar test with other whatsapp number in same android 10... backup ... restore in android 4.0.4 and work well...

Any one made similar test? why a backup from android 8.1 dont work in android 10 but yes in 4.0.4...

I am really lost... i want to move my whastapp to the android 10 phone.. i cant do the verification because i am out of my country and the line dont have signal :S

Android 8.1 rooted
Android 10 no rooted
Android 4.0.4 no rooted

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## apkarctic (Jan 8, 2022)

On Android, media documents are mechanically stored on your WhatsApp/Media/folder. If you've got Internal Storage, the WhatsApp folder is placed on your Internal Storage. If you do not have inner storage, the folder might be on your SD Card or External SD Card.


----------



## byshn (Feb 21, 2022)

apkarctic said:


> On Android, media documents are mechanically stored on your WhatsApp/Media/folder. If you've got Internal Storage, the WhatsApp folder is placed on your Internal Storage. If you do not have inner storage, the folder might be on your SD Card or External SD Card.

Click to collapse



Not as mine. Everything was neatly placed on emulated/0/Whatsapp folder (my "internal" storage). But then earlier this day some photos not showing in WA, suddenly storage folder moved to emulated/0/Android/media/com.whatsapp

Am using A10 on XZ3


----------



## treehays90 (Apr 25, 2022)

KaMyKaSii said:


> I can no longer find the media files that used to be in /storage/emulated/0/WhatsApp until Android 10. I've searched the following locations with no luck:
> 
> /storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> /storage/0BD9-A981/Android/data/com.whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse



See the location
storage/0BD9-A981/Android/media/com.whatsapp/WhatsApp


----------



## VD171 (Apr 25, 2022)

treehays90 said:


> See the location
> storage/0BD9-A981/Android/media/com.whatsapp/WhatsApp

Click to collapse



That path only exist for you.
Because that path is inside your sdcard.


----------



## treehays90 (Apr 26, 2022)

VD171 said:


> That path only exist for you.
> Because that path is inside your sdcard.

Click to collapse



This is the path for phone storage and you might not be able to access the location on some default android file manager but you download ES File Explorer
/storage/emulated/0/Android/media/com.whatsapp/


----------



## user109 (Oct 23, 2022)

I also struggle on this problem when I moved the whatsapp folder to my new phone. The root explorer and ES explorer are not reliable. Both copy from /Android/media/com.whatsapp/WhatsApp to my ext Sandisk SD card failed. Initial thought my Sandisk SD card has problem but I tried on ext flash drive also failed when copied halfway. Any other root explores recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 23, 2022)

user109 said:


> I also struggle on this problem when I moved the whatsapp folder to my new phone. The root explorer and ES explorer are not reliable. Both copy from /Android/media/com.whatsapp/WhatsApp to my ext Sandisk SD card failed. Initial thought my Sandisk SD card has problem but I tried on ext flash drive also faile when copied halfway. Any other root explores recommend? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You don't need a root explorer app, as those files are not placed in the root directory, they are available for any user, you just need a relative good file explorer, I'm currently using this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alphainventor.filemanager&hl=es_PY&gl=US as it does the job. Be sure to check the option to show all the hidden files and to apply for all the folders, then firstly try to make a copy, not moving the files.


----------



## user109 (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks "SubwayChamp" for your info. Will try again.

Update: I found the whatsapp at Android/media/com.whatsapp/whatsapp after checked show hidden files. Managed to copy as a ext backup.


----------



## user109 (Oct 24, 2022)

Sadly, like most of the people, I still can't use the same backup whatsapp copy to register on old & new sim number to keep my chat history. I remembered I successful did it couple years ago. Not sure if the older version of whataspp has "flaws" so it was allowed to.


----------



## Hanek94 (Dec 29, 2022)

aaronlee0712 said:


> Guys, I'm using Samsung phone too and my WhatsApp media files is in a mess too since the location change a couple of months ago. Now I have media stores in these 2 folders, just like you guys:
> 
> 1) Whatsapp/Media
> 2) Android/media/com.whatsapp/Whatsapp/Media (new location)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem please!!!! Help!! I need to backup my images and transfer to a new device, and it is being a nightmare.

PS: I have checked every single Android path, with root access, from the TWRP. Nothing


----------

